# What Look frame is this?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thor rode this bike in Paris- Roubiax in 2007. What frame is it?
It appears to be carbon lugged, big head tube, but those split seat stays are different.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*my guess*

is that it's either a 381i or 481sl. Others may have different ideas. If the photo is 2004-2005, it's a 481. If photo is 2002-03, then 381. From the seam on the headtube, it's not a 500 series, I think.


Wait a minute - (edit) - the lower bike (161) is probably a 585. Top one (163) looks like a 481.

TV


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you are right. The rear brake cable on the 481 comes out of the top of the TT, like bike 163. However, on the 585, it is below the TT, externally as in Thor's 161.


----------

